# C&S Co Bottle Jar Contents?



## springhead (Sep 8, 2011)

I think this is closer to a jar than a bottle but I'm clear on the difference. It stands 5 1/2" inches high and has a very cool tooled lip. The bottom is embossed C&S Co. and a number. Anybody know what was in this originally or anything about the company?


----------



## springhead (Sep 8, 2011)

not clear... heh...


----------



## springhead (Sep 8, 2011)

Jar or bottle?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 8, 2011)

From HERE: C.S.& Co.............see next entry.
 C.S.& Co. LTD (reported as 'LD' on some bottles) ........Cannington, Shaw & Co. Limited, St. Helens, Lancashire, England (1875-1913)

 Not sure what it held, though..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I dug a taller one with the same type of applied lip. It makes sense for it to be English.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey springhead,

 My thought is a small salt jar, perhaps a jam.

 I've got one of the same size.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "CANNINGTON SHAW & CO. LTD

 This firm was started in 1866 when John Cannington and John Shaw joined together in a bottlemaking business. In 1913 the firm amalgamated with Nuttall & Co. into United Glass Bottle Manufacturers." From National Archives.

 Their old Bottle Shop #7 is pictured HERE, though in tiny pictures, before it's demolition.

Tod / sodasandbeers has them as:






 "Cannington, Shaw & Company, (1875-1892),
 Saint Helens, ENG, England, Occurs on 5 bottles,   
 Manufactured soda bottles.  Edwin Cannington and John Shaw established this works in 1875 called the Sherdley Glass Works.  The company became a limited liability company in 1892.  This company was absorbed into the United Glass Bottle Manufacturers, Limited in 1913.  The markings are on the reverse heel or base of the bottle."






 "Cannington, Shaw & Company Limited, (1892-1913),
 Saint Helens, ENG, England, Occurs on 4 bottles,   
 Manufactured soda bottles.  Edwin Cannington and John Shaw established this works in 1875 called the Sherdley Glass Works.  The company became a limited liability company in 1892.  This company was absorbed into the United Glass Bottle Manufacturers, Limited in 1913.  The markings are on the reverse heel or base of the bottle."

 They're listed on 3 pages of Worrall's Directory 1876  as "Cannington Edwin, glass bottle manufacturer (Cannington, Shaw & Co.), Waterloo, Liverpool 
 Cannington John, glass bottle manufacturer (Cannington, Shaw & Co.), Waterloo, Liverpool 
 Cannington J. C. secretary, Sutton Lodge ChemicalCo. Limited, Cowley hill 
 Cannington, Shaw & Co. bottle mauufacturers, St.
   Helens Glass Bottle Works, Bavenhead...

 Shaw John, glass bottle manufacturer (Cannington,Shaw & Co.), 112 Cropper's hill...

 GLASS MANUFACTURERS.
 Cannington, Shaw & Co. St. Helens
 Glass Bottle Works, Ravenhead
 and Vauxhall rd, Liverpool, and
 Prussia st, Manchester"






 "James Prescott (left) with Bob Bridge of Cannington Shaw with their steam wagon - Contributed by James Prescott

 "From around 1870, there was a major expansion in bottle-making in St.Helens with three major manufacturers within the Sutton district. By 1889 Nuttalls were employing 450 people at their Ravenhead bottlemaking plant, Lyon Brothers Peasley Glass Works had 200 workers and Cannington Shaw's Sherdley Glass Works employed 870 staff. Frederick Dixon-Nuttall of Nuttalls was the Liberal councillor for West Sutton during the early 1890s.

 Cannington Shaw took over the Peasley Glass Works in 1890 as a result of Lyon Brothers going into bankruptcy. Just four years earlier the Lyons had become a limited company but their attempt at cutting wages by importing foreign labour led to damaging strikes and the company never recovered. By 1892 Cannington Shaw was said to have the largest works of its kind in the world with 1,188 workers. On September 22nd 1898, the bottle works had a major fire with their huge warehouse burnt to the ground and 430,000 bottles destroyed. 

 The works suffered pilfering on an industrial scale. Sixteen-years-old Ralph Jackson appeared before magistrates on November 2nd, 1895 charged with stealing two bottles from Cannington Shaw. Works manager Mr. Chadwick demanded that an example be made of the boy, claiming in court that around 100 dozen gross bottles had been stolen by lads and men who'd sold them onto publicans and dealers. That's 172,800 bottles! Young Jackson received a week in prison for his two bottle contribution to the company's larceny problem. 

 In 1913 Cannington, Shaw & Co. merged with Nuttalls to form United Glass Bottle Manufacturers Ltd., although their individual brands continued. In the above photo from the early 1930s, Cannington Shaw driver James Prescott is pictured on the left. Born in Knobstick Hall in 1892, he lived in Waterdale Crescent upon marrying and then Irwin Road. With him is believed to be Bob Bridge from Sutton. 

 During the 1960s, part of the Sherdley Glass Works was redeveloped and connected to a newly-constructed Peasley Glass Works. The Sherdley plant finally closed in 1981 after over a hundred years of production." From.


----------



## Moontrev (Mar 5, 2016)

Has anyone got a photo of the steam wagon?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey there. This is a really old post but the link is still active. Click the last citation.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 6, 2016)

thou this type of jar is ferly common there nice , and reusable for Cremer , putting kitchen utensils in ect...


----------

